# I know the sex of "Leo" now. .



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A lot of people said male, I said female, wanna know what "Leos" sex is?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey your mean  Iam sticking with boy, am I right?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL not going to say yet!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

brum roll please lol


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

You meany! Come on spill.....


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Can you post a piccie?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup. . (excuse the mulberry beak) 










ETA: there's some white bits on the back of Leo's head.. I think Leo *could be* split to pied!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i wasnt here but u better tell me right now!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I _might_ tell you's tomorrow. Want to see how many say male and how many say female.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol tease!!  im still voting male!


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I think Male, 
looks like yellow is showing on face or is that Sunlight?


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

AAAAWWWWW, Cute, how old is he? Looks like a female, but dont know his/her age? Im a newbie!


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

I vote 'Male'


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

female. just cause lots of others say male


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm always one to go against the flow. I'll go with Billy and say female. =)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Clairey331 said:


> AAAAWWWWW, Cute, how old is he? Looks like a female, but dont know his/her age? Im a newbie!


I have no idea how old Leo is because Leo was purchased from a pet store.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Solace it's tomorrow right? c'mon your 10hrs ahead of me and it's 23:30pm almost 

please spill


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, Leo's a.............






































































































*FEMALE. *


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

OMG really... are you gunna change the name? maybe Leona lol 
its hard to tell with them though I really though Sandy was a She but I got that wrong lols


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Woot! Yay Leo... or should we call you Leona now? =)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mum won't let me call her Leona.  LOL

I will have to think of another name. She's still young, but has been "nesting" in her food dish.. she's not going to lay, but she thinks she is. One of my other females does the same thing all the time.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

lol don't worry im not a fan of Leona either 
im sure you will find a suitable name, I left Sandy's name untouched
cos he does react to it when I say it lols..

maybe Leo is copying your other bird I hope you don't find any eggs anyway 
even if still young they can lay lol


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

did u dna her? that should give u 5 of each if larry is a boy?


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

I knew it, lol, Brill, so youve got a little girl! Couldnt you guess??! How long have you had her for? I have a male,(Cinnamon pied) breeder told me he was, he sits fully in the food bowl?? He sort of wriggles around in it?? Hes only 4 months? Am i expecting him to be a girl? Lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> did u dna her? that should give u 5 of each if larry is a boy?


No, "she" has been sitting in the food dish a lot with her tail up in the air making peeping noises. She _thinks_ she's going to lay, but isn't. I have 5 females and 5 males now.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Clairey331 said:


> I knew it, lol, Brill, so youve got a little girl! Couldnt you guess??! How long have you had her for? I have a male,(Cinnamon pied) breeder told me he was, he sits fully in the food bowl?? He sort of wriggles around in it?? Hes only 4 months? Am i expecting him to be a girl? Lol


She was whistling and copying the boys every now and again, but she hasn't done it for awhile, she's the quietest out of all my birds. But this behavior she's been doing just all pointed towards female and I have read that what she's been doing is definite female mating/nesting behavior.

I've had her for about 2-3 months, but she was my brothers at first, so she was with him for awhile. Is 'he' making any noises, like peeping sounds? if so, I think it's a female.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

The breeder told me he was a definate cock, because of his parents. He doesnt do the tail up tweeting noises no. I think he deffo is a male, hes just abit strange sticking himself in the feeder the way he does! Ha ha. To be honest, he doesnt make any noise really at the minute, ive only had him for 8 days, so hes getting used to everything still, however, i did get him out last night, he perched on my arm for ages, preening himself and grinding his beak, so i think he was quite content, i even managed to give his head a scratch! Hes a cutie.

Still waiting on news with my sick cock (Derek) have posted in cockatiel health last week about him. Hes been quieter since Derek has been at the vets (hospitalized) I am missing him so much, noone knows yet whether he is going to pull through.

Your deffo sounds like a girl then as my hen used to do that all the time! Shes been RIP for 2 weeks now


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

@ Claire,

LOL they start of quiet then a few months down the line it's noise ****,
Sandy sits himself in the food bowl he sits in it munching, at first he was very quiet and shy now he's loud and tame he loves climbing up my arm or landing on my head it's even worse if Missy is on my arm he will start flirting lol its so funny I would love to video it tbh but its a hard angle haha 

I hope your little guy Derek is OK?.....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If the breeder says cock, then yeah, I'd go with that. 

I hope Derek pulls through the poor little dude.  Make sure you keep us updated, you and Derek are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wrong  I thought boys could also decide to make a nest. I know Spike used an empty kleenex box to sit in and pretend it was a nest box :wacko: I got rid of it


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clairey331 said:


> The breeder told me he was a definate cock, because of his parents. He doesnt do the tail up tweeting noises no. I think he deffo is a male, hes just abit strange sticking himself in the feeder the way he does! Ha ha. To be honest, he doesnt make any noise really at the minute, ive only had him for 8 days, so hes getting used to everything still, however, i did get him out last night, he perched on my arm for ages, preening himself and grinding his beak, so i think he was quite content, i even managed to give his head a scratch! Hes a cutie.
> 
> Still waiting on news with my sick cock (Derek) have posted in cockatiel health last week about him. Hes been quieter since Derek has been at the vets (hospitalized) I am missing him so much, noone knows yet whether he is going to pull through.
> 
> Your deffo sounds like a girl then as my hen used to do that all the time! Shes been RIP for 2 weeks now




you said you hav a visual Cinnamon male? cinnamon is Sex linked IF only the dad is cinnamon then its a female if only the mom is cinnamon there would be no cinnamon's IF both parents are cinnamon(rather visual or split) then it could be either or 

Pied is recessive so both parents have to carry the gene in order to get any visual - so thats not a way of knowing his/her gender 


Solace- I can't remember what I said but I wanna think male - Got any new names picked out? 

I've been M.I.A. for a few days and I'm about to post why but wanted to chime in here real quick


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Atv, it's okay, but 'he' is a she, lol!

Not sure about names just yet. It's a bit hard when mum disagrees on every name I mention.


----------

